# Circuito de variador de velocidad para un motor trifasico 3x380v. de 1HP



## nc (Abr 24, 2010)

Hola. hace algun tiempo ya que los sigo y me apasiona por lo que se puede aprender en vuestro foro. Estoy construyendo un torno para madera casero y como tengo conocimientos de electronica acudo a vuestra ayuda. Tengo un motor trifasico de 1HP blindado y funcionando, pero necesito hacer un variador de velocidad para poder usarlo. Tengo entrada de linea trifasica 3x 380v.. Todos los circuitos que obtuve para construirlo parten de una alimentacion monofasica para convertirla en trifasica de frecuencia variable y me parece que lo mio seria mas sencillo.
el comando seria a partir de un potenciometro, la velocidad de giro debe poderse regular entre 400 y 2000rpm. El motor comienza a funcionar sin carga.
Desde ya agradecido. NC


----------



## clencaspeed (Abr 24, 2010)

holas
El variador que vas a construir que lo quieres alimentar con trifasica o monofasica, los variadores convencionales hacen algo parecido a rectificar la tension monofasica y controlarla con una etapa de IGBTs generando unos impulsos de continua que simulan una corriente trifasica, pudiendo variar la frecuencia a la que el motor trabaja, variando asi la velocidad de giro, el control de velocidad de un motor asincrono solo se puede hacer variando la frecuencia, ya que si lo intentas hacer controlando la tension o la intensidad lo unico que haras es modificar el par motor pero siempre a la misma velocidad.
Yo desde mi punto de vista intentaria hacerme de uno de segunda mano barato ya que con ellos puedes controlar infinidad de parametros como la rampa de aceleracion, deceleracion, proteccion termica, frenado por inyeccion de corriente y un largo etc..
aunque si es un reto para ti el construirtelo tu mismo tambiern te apoyo
un saludo


----------



## AcoranTf (Abr 24, 2010)

Como te ha indicado clencaspeed, lo mejor es que compres uno, aparte de por las caracteristicas que tienen, porque estan protegidos y calculados para su trabajo. Si tu lo haces desde cero, es posible que no te de el resultado deseado y/o se averie pronto, incluso en el peor de los casos podria llegar a averiar el propio motor.
En cuanto a que sea mas sencillo hacerlo partiendo de trifasica o monofasica, en realidad es igual, ya que lo que se hace es rectificar la alterna, para conseguir 300 Vcc si partes de 220 monofasica, o 500 Vcc si partes de 380 trifasica. A partir de esas tensiones de continua, se realiza un inversor que la convierte de nuevo en alterna trifasica, de 220 V en el primer caso y de 380 en el segundo, con la ventaja de que la frecuencia del inversor es ajustable y por tanto permite la regulacion de velocidad.

Saludos.


----------



## nc (Abr 27, 2010)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. siguiendo el consejo de *clencaspeed*, intente sin exito conseguir uno usado, estoy lejos de la gran ciudad y por aqui no hay industrias que los puedan descartar. El precio de un variador nuevo es mayor que el costo total del torno usado en el mercado, desde ya que no son iguales al que voy a construir.
Mi interes radica en montar el motor de manera que a su eje se fije directamente el plato del torno, evitando poleas multiples y correas, reduciendo el tamaño del cabezal haciendo asi mas facil la tarea del torneado de piezas.
Agradezco y valoro tambien la explicacion de *Acorant Tf*, pero me gustaria construirlo, se fabricar circuitos impresos, soldar etc., como comprarlo no puedo, seguire apelando a vuestra ayuda. Supongo que algun amigo del foro debe tener un circuito comercial u otro que haya sido probado y funcione correctamente y me lo pueda pasar. despues le cuento y si aprendo hasta le muestro la foto. Una vez que lo termine, por supuesto. Gracias, nc.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 27, 2010)

nc dijo:


> ......... pero me gustaria construirlo, se fabricar circuitos impresos, soldar etc., como comprarlo no puedo, seguire apelando a vuestra ayuda......


Mira esto, te puede orientar
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/


----------



## AcoranTf (Abr 28, 2010)

Bueno no es por desanimarte, pero eso de poner el plato de un torno directamente al eje del motor, creo que no es viable practicamente. El variador tiene unos limites de regulacion, no puedes poner cualquier velocidad que se te ocurra. Por otro lado el par motor se reduce muchisimo a la vez que aumenta el calentamiento del motor y del variador a partir de ciertos limites.
Aunque sea un poco engorroso, el mejor sistema es el de transmision mecanica para un torno. No obstante si podrias hacer una mezcla de ambos sitemas. Por un lado una reducion de al menos un par de velocidades mecanicamente, o sea, con enganajes y otra por medio del variador, con ello conseguirias tener un margen de variacion bastante amplio, sin perder tanta potencia en el motor.

Saludos.


----------



## krit (Abr 29, 2010)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con clencaspeed en lo de comprar uno usado, siempre sera más fiable  y con más posibilidades de configuración.
Yo he comprado varios en Ebay y a muy buen precio (el ultimo que compre era de 3KW y page por él menos de 100 Euros, porte incluido). Yo calculo que por 60 o 70 te puedes hacer con uno de 1 CV; es cuestion de mirar y esperar la oportunidad. Si tienes en cuenta el tiempo que tendras que dedicarte ha hacerlo;aún consiguiendo el esquema, verás que realmente te interesa comprarlo.
Busca un poco seguro que lo encuentras.


----------



## demianel (May 20, 2010)

Buenas gente. Amigo "nc", yo trabajo en un taller de bobinados de motores eléctricos, por eso se me ocurre darte una idea, talvez no sea tan eficas, pero puede que más simple. Lo que se me ocurrió para tu caso es convertir tu motor a monofásico (con lo cual vas a tener varias caidas, como de potencia, etcetera, pero seria más simple el variador, creo). Desde ya la gente del foro te van a saber decir mejor que yo. Espero que te sirva mi opinion. Cualquier cosa avísame y te paso la forma para transformarlo a monofásico. Es muy simple. Saludos.


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 11, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira esto, te puede orientar
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/


 esta muy bueno este circuito hay muy poco en la red asi de simple yo justo tengo un problema en el trabajo con la velocidad de un motor de un ventilador que le tengo que bajar la velocidad igualmente voy a probar primero haciendolo monofacico, con el capacitor, alguien save si hay alguna tabla para elejir estos por que yo voy probando por el consumo


----------



## rodo805 (Nov 15, 2010)

Alguien sabe que transistores podria poner en la etapa de potencia para manejar un motor trifásico de 4,5 hp o de un poco mas.

Que recaudos tendria que tener para alimentarlo con baterias para hacer un auto electrico?

Gracias

adjunto un proyecto similar


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Nov 25, 2010)

hola como estan queria saber para el circuito del variador de frecuencia que encapsulado tienen los igbt, o cuales son los que tengo que utilizar, para armar el circuito y queria saber si se puede poner un ne 555 en ves de poner lm555 si no hay diferencia ya que yo cuento con el ne 555, que me quedaron de otros proyectos para no gastar en los lm 555 desde ya le estare agradecido.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira esto, te puede orientar
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/



hola que tal te puedo hacer unas Preguntas?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira esto, te puede orientar
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/



hola como estan queria saber para el circuito del variador de frecuencia que encapsulado tienen los igbt, o cuales son los que tengo que utilizar, para armar el circuito y queria saber si se puede poner un ne 555 en ves de poner lm555 si no hay diferencia ya que yo cuento con el ne 555, que me quedaron de otros proyectos para no gastar en los lm 555 desde ya le estare agradecido


----------



## aroman (Dic 2, 2010)

Me ha gustado mucho este pequeño, circuito y espero probarlo muy pronto pero no se con sertesa si el IR 2130 y el IR2133j que es el que tengo a mano son compatibles en este esquema.


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Feb 10, 2011)

hola que tal amigos del foro les cuento que estoy armando el circuito del variador de velocidad para un motor de 1 Hp que sugiere fogonazo como guía para construirlo y hasta hora voy bien pero ya echa casi toda la etapa de control de fase y disparo y el control de frecuencia y etapa de acoplamiento me encontré con la etapa de de rectificación de trifasica con el puente de diodo y la verdad que no entiendo lo de como hace para llegar a los 500 voltios en la salida del filtro capacitivo que esta formado por 8 capacitores de 1000 uF y dos de 220uF que en total suma un filtrado de 2110 uF, 500 V y resulta que aca me dicen en el comercio que no venden esos valores de capacidad con el valor de 250 voltios de tencion asi que ahi quede no puedo seguir voy a adguntar una imagen de esa parte del circuito para ver si ustedes que la tiene re clara me dan una manita y luego lo posteo cuando lo tenga terminado asi aportamos con un poco mas a este tan buen foro. 
por las dudases la paguina 8 de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/

aqui adgunto la imagen que dije hace rato y lo envie al mensaje y no me di cuenta jejeje perdon saludos espero me puedan dar una mano


----------



## luisbermudez (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola Lulio Cesar, los condensadores sólo filtran el rizado, los 500 V los deberías tener a la salida de los diodos ya que éstos miltiplican la entrada de tensión por 1.4142 (380 x 1.4142 = 537.396 ) lamentablemente no te puedo explicar porqué pasa esto ya que mis conocimientos de electrónica son limitados, me lo explicaron una vez pero no lo recuerdo (sólo me quedé con la constante que era lo que me interesaba) me gustaría que algún integrante del grupo lo explicara
Saludos


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Feb 22, 2011)

entonces lo que me quieres decir es que la tensión en los capacitares no tiene influencia por que solo filtra el rizado, pero la duda es por ejemplo en un rectificador de onda completa supongamos de 12 V de pico yo lo que hago es poner un capacitor de 16 V el cual se carga al valor de pico y luego se descarga lo mas lineal posible lo que hace que la salida sea mas continua pero la tensión de 16 V esta sobre dimensionado apropósito si pongo un capacitor de menor tensión lo rompería por que supero la tensión de aislación del mismo. en el caso que yo propongo ahí para analizar debería poner dos capacitores en paralelo al frente de 250 voltios como minimo me imagino si se sigue el mismo principio de lo anterior explicado esa es mi duda desi es asi o no.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2011)

juliocesar1983 dijo:


> entonces lo que me quieres decir es que la tensión en los capacitares no tiene influencia por que solo filtra el rizado, pero la duda es por ejemplo en un rectificador de onda completa supongamos de 12 V de pico yo lo que hago es poner un capacitor de 16 V el cual se carga al valor de pico y luego se descarga lo mas lineal posible lo que hace que la salida sea mas continua pero la tensión de 16 V esta sobre dimensionado apropósito si pongo un capacitor de menor tensión lo rompería por que supero la tensión de aislación del mismo. en el caso que yo propongo ahí para analizar debería poner dos capacitores en paralelo al frente de 250 voltios como minimo me imagino si se sigue el mismo principio de lo anterior explicado esa es mi duda desi es asi o no.



Los capacitores para ese filtro deben ser como mínimo con aislación para 275Vcc, ya que están en serie entre si, y falta incluir un divisor resistivo que distribuya uniformemente la tensión sobre los 2 capacitores de la serie, para evitar que uno reciba mayor tensión que el otro.


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Feb 22, 2011)

buenísimo fogonazo eso pense yo pero sin incluir el divisor resistivo te agradesco un motón bueno ya voy a ver cuando comienzo a subir algo de lo que hice hasta ahora saludos.


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Mar 3, 2011)

hola amigos del foro voy a subir unas fotos de lo que había prometido la ves pasada y comentare los resultados de hasta donde llegue ya que hoy haciendo pruebas me tope con un problema el cual le estare totalmente agradecido si me ayudan. ahora subo unas fotos y las voy a ir comentando.

en la primera imagen que subo se ve el puente rectificador trifasico y la parte de la fuente de 15 V y 5 V los capacitores no están montados ya que como dijeron fogonazo y luis bermudez tenemos una tensión de pico de 537 mas o menos si estamos cerca de una SET  y los capacitores que yo conseguí son de 4700 uF y 450 V de tensión de aislamiento como necesito 2110 uF ya con dos de estos en serie me alcanza y estoy por sobre del valor de tensión de salida VCC pero tiene que tener en cuenta la la resistencia de ecualización para distribuir bien las las tensiones en los capacitores y por otro lado el pico de corriente que se obtiene cundo se comienza a cargar los capacitores acá recomiendo poner una resistencia de carga o limitadora la cual destues de unos 10 s se la desconecta ya que el capacitor esta listo para entregar potencia a la carga y de esa manera evito dañar los diodos ya que se puede alcanzar corrientes de hasta 600 Amperes en una fraccion de segundo al moneto de la carga. a continuacion voy a mostrar fotos de los capacitores para que vean el tamaño es increible .

ahora voy a subir las fotos de los capacitores que estoy usando. esto lo saque de una variador que consegui roto

bueno el capacitor es bastante grandesito una belleza diria yo 
bueno ahora voy a pasar a mostrar la etapa de los 555 que uso para hacer el modulación de frecuencia y control de fase y disparo.
son dos 555 trabajando en configuración astable esta parte es sencilla y anda bien, brevemente comentare que uno hace la modulación y el otro funciona como un timer básico.

esta que pongo a continuación es la foto de la etapa de control de desfajase y disparo que se realiza con 74198 que es un registrador de desplazamiento de 8 bits y 6 compuertas pito nor positivas que el código de estas es 74HC27 o 74SL27 estas producen un desplazamiento de un bit cada ves que hay un flanco positivo proveniente de la etapa de los 555 mas precisamente de la del que controla la frecuencia. bueno hasta acá todo bien pero mi problema surgió cuando conecte la etapa de acoplamiento  que esta constituida por un 2130. bueno primero les muestro la foto y luego comento lo que me paso.

bueno les comento y espero me ayuden vieron a la salida de las compuertas bueno sale de diez los pulsos desfasados pero mi tensión entre masa y la salida de una de las compuertas es de 5 V mas o menos y bueno yo no se si esa salida es muy alta para la entrada del 2130 la cosa que lo conecte y se quiso calentar y lo desconecte y despues lo volvi a conectar levanto temperatura me asuste y lo desconecte y no se que esta mal y como es caro no lo quiero romper les subo una foto de esta etapa es decir la del 2130 y el circuito si me pueden ayudar y decirme que esta mal les agradecere.

el lado del cobre lo subo mañana por que no la tengo a la imagen a mano desde ya le estare agradecido si me ayudan


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Mar 4, 2011)

esta es la plaqueta del IR2130 lado del cobre

y esta es la parte del arriva donde esta montado


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2011)

juliocesar1983 dijo:


> esta es la plaqueta del IR2130 lado del cobre
> 
> y esta es la parte del arriva donde esta montado



Buenas imágenes de tu proyecto, gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Mar 4, 2011)

no hay drama quiero mostrarlo terminado y subir todos los pcb pero hoy estuve buscando la falla del 2130 y la verdad que no la pude encontrar combie algunos valores que encontre en la hoja de aplications note de la marca de integrado y no hay caso lo alimento y levanta temperatura y lo tengo que desconectar por que no lo quiero quemar ya que el CI es re caro si alguien me puede dar una mano le estare agradecido eternamente


----------



## luisbermudez (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola Julio Cesar como te dije antes, mis conocimientos son básicos, pero soy el tipo de las preguntas "tontas" y mirando la hoja de datos del 2130 veo en el diagrama típico de conexión que entre las salidas del integrado y los igbt's hay una recistencia limitadora de corriente las cuales no veo en tu circuito


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2011)

nc dijo:


> Hola. hace algun tiempo ya que los sigo y me apasiona por lo que se puede aprender en vuestro foro. Estoy construyendo un torno para madera casero y como tengo conocimientos de electronica acudo a vuestra ayuda. Tengo un motor trifasico de 1HP blindado y funcionando, pero necesito hacer un variador de velocidad para poder usarlo. Tengo entrada de linea trifasica 3x 380v.. Todos los circuitos que obtuve para construirlo parten de una alimentacion monofasica para convertirla en trifasica de frecuencia variable y me parece que lo mio seria mas sencillo.
> el comando seria a partir de un potenciometro, la velocidad de giro debe poderse regular entre 400 y 2000rpm. El motor comienza a funcionar sin carga.
> Desde ya agradecido. NC




Entiendo tus limitaciones ,pero tambien las de la realidad...
Entenderas que ,un variador electrònico trifàsico no es un juguete para aficionados,,,sino un computador muy sofisticado y dedicado para esta tarea asociado a un DRIVER tambien muy sofisticado.y de alta tecnologia !!! por eso su precio termina siendo un detalle.
Si ya tienes el motor , te veras muy condicionado a altas vueltas ,si tu motor es natural a 1400 rpm,porque perderas bastante torque a 2000 rpm.
Si es de 3000 rpm, lo perderas en 2000 y ni hablar en 400
Sin descontar que el variador de alterna pierde torque ABAJO y se le debe inyectar continua 
para compenzar(lo hace el computador )
Tambien pierde torque arriba porque la inductancia del motor a mayor frecuencia menor  corriente , menor campo y entonces menor torque.
Mejor piensa en un motor de continua que tendras torque a todo momento.
Pero tendras que mandar a hacer un motor a medida...El controlador en ese caso es bien barato comparativamente.
Ademas,las rpm maxima sera la de tension maxima, no se podrà superar esa rpm.
Asi tu motor deberia ser para 3000 rpm y usar una tension menor para 2000 rpm


Saludos. 

Saludos


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Mar 10, 2011)

luisbermudez dijo:


> Hola Julio Cesar como te dije antes, mis conocimientos son básicos, pero soy el tipo de las preguntas "tontas" y mirando la hoja de datos del 2130 veo en el diagrama típico de conexión que entre las salidas del integrado y los igbt's hay una recistencia limitadora de corriente las cuales no veo en tu circuito



hola que tal luisbermudes gracias por los aportes a la causa te comento que estuve revisando la hoja de datos del 2130 y me di cuenta que el CI trabaja con temperatura de juntura de 150 ºC como máximo y averiguando me dijeron que es normal que caliente ya que este integrado trabaja a temperatura alta pero debe de estabilizarse en una temperatura mas o menos en 120 ºC. por otra parte todavía no lo probé por que tuve un pequeño inconveniente con la fuente rectificadora trifasica, mas con la plaqueta por lo que tuve que modificar el diseño de la misma y por otro lado continuando con el IR2130, consulte una nota de aplicasion y no vi las resitencias que me comentas pero, creo no estoy seguro me parese que consume mucha corriente el CI deberia poner una resintencia en la alimentacion, supongo tengo que ver bien ese detalle que me puede costr el integrado pero vale la pena intentar y te agradesco por tu comentario me ayudan un monto saludos cordiales.


----------



## luisbermudez (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola Juli Cesar, si te fijas el la primera página del datasheet del 2130 hay una indicación de conección típica alli estan las redsistencias, por otro lado si bien unmonje tiene razón, lo que propone tiene un inconveniente: mandar construir un motor de continua saldría mas caro que comprar un inversor (por lo menos aca en Uruguay) en cuanto a la pérdida de torque no creo que en tu caso te cause problemas, en fin; prueba de ensayo y error se trata de aprender sigue adelante y mucha suerte
Saludos Luis


----------



## pandacba (Mar 11, 2011)

Lo que dice unmonje es tal cual, yo tengo máquinas funcionando, con variadores, arrancan de 0hz con toda la carga y lo hacen sin tironeos, y puede trabajar en toda la gama de frecuencia sin ningún tipo de problemas, pero eso se logra con uno comercial que trae todo lo necesario y más, con algo echo, no podria arrancar desde 0Hz, porque hay que hacer cosas, con las cuales hay que tener muchísimoa experiencia y conocer muy bien electrónica, electrotecnia y todo eso programarlo en un micro. Hoy por hoy conociendo todo eso, no vale la pena ni sentarse a discutirlo, Hay una enorme variedad de inverters para todas las necesidades, y a precios muy competitivos, y que funcionan de una, porque estan recontraprovados.
Algunas marcas, Hitachi, Baldor, Danfos, Yaskawa, Siemens, Schneider, y una amplia variedad de inveterers chinos que los he probado y andan bastante bien mucho mejor de lo que pensaba y ya he visto algunos funcionando dede hace 5 años..... y a un precio que no tiene sentido ni plantearse hacerlo, porque, hay componentes caros y un par de errores, se te fue una cantidad de dinero y no tenes nada y sin contar el tiempo.

No tiene sentido hacer un variador, hoy por hoy es más caro que uno comercial, y esta muy lejos de las prestaciones de uno de estos. Mi consejo no pierdan tiempo ni dinero inútilmente, lo barato a veces resulta muy caro, trabajar con 380, no es para aficionados


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Mar 12, 2011)

no tengo ni la menor duda de que uno comprado es mucho mejor que uno construido pero lo que estoy haciendo mas bien es para conocer los diferentes aspectos de los componentes no para fabricar uno y que sea mejor que el que se comercia por que al fin y al cabo alguien tiene que reparar los variadores comerciales y si se fijan bien los capacitores que utilizo para el filtro de la salida de continua son los mismo que usa un variador comercial ya que de ahi lo saque solo se trata de conocer el funcionamiento de los componentes.
pero a todo esto nadie supo contestar algo concreto con respecto al IR2130, solo fue una pregunta si alguien lo conocia al integrado y si me podian ayudar con el funcionamiento, ya que yo entiendo que no es para fabricar en serie y vender y hacerle competencia a alguna marca internacional. por otra parte gracia voy a estar posteando lo que lleve a cabo asi aprendemos todos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2011)

No conviene para hacerlo para uno mismo, ahora la fabricación comercial ya es otra cosa, para ello hace falta alguien o grupo de personas que domien las técnicas del funcionamiento de un motor, las técnicas de sintesi  y la progrmación del microcotrolador, ya que para ser versatil debera ser vectorial con usna serie de parámeros configurables etc etc.....

Si queres saber, por empezas se utiliza un integrado especializado que se encarga de sintetizar la señal senoidal es un PWM  especializado no entrega un tren de pulsos de onda cuadrada, como intenta la mayoria, es un PWM, que entrega un tre de pulsos variables para que a la salida se sintetice las señales senoidlales hace la prueba con un operacional, ai  como se hace con una señal triangular  y una continua y te da una cuadrada proporcional hace lo mismo con una onda cuadrada y una senoidal y fijate que te da en la salida.....

Yo reparo estos bichos, tengo un siemens con el TOP quemado, un Altivar que ya esta funcionando y uno frances que utilza Ciadea


----------



## cristito (Abr 5, 2011)

Julio Cesar, repasado un poco el esquema veo que el 7427 son puertas NOR y mirado su tabla y circuito creo que al entrarle un impulso su salida será un cero, no es que sepa mucho pero las tengo anotadas y las cotejo, tambien te dire que me parece poco los 3 pulsos por semiciclo para la entrada IR2130 e leido  algo sobre 27 pulso, porque así redondea mejor la senoidal. cristito91@gmail.com, por si te puedo servir en algo, un saludo.


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Abr 6, 2011)

te agradesco cristito por tu aporte y si tenes toda la razon todavia n lo puedo hacer andar al variador por un pequeño inconveniente con la modulacion del ancho de pulso pero ben lo solucione y lo ponga en marcha te comento y gracias todo lo que puedas comentar me sirve y mucho

haaaaaaaaaaaa mr olvidaba el 2130 me lo avan vendido fallado asi que busque una alternativa mas barata y que la consigo aqui en el mercado local asi es que con eso estoy experimentando en de la familia IR21XX pero no el IR2130 asi que ya veo que sale y cuento


----------



## curioso207 (Abr 7, 2011)

si me permiten he visto los comentarios y las palabras de unmonje tiene razon muchas veces se piensa que son faciles de hacer las cosas complejas que guardan este tipo de algoritmos complejos
aqui te dejo una aplicacion de un variador de velocidad el cual cuenta con un microcontrolador dedicado hasta 3hp puedes adaptarlo al voltaje que requieres con unos cuantos igbts como veras en la aplicacion 


http://cache.freescale.com/files/microcontrollers/doc/ref_manual/DRM006.pdf?fsrch=1&sr=1


hace ya tiempo yo use ese circuito era el ir2133 tambien de la misma familia y te he de decir que estos chips con cualquier corto que tuvieras si no protejes los transitores que disparas y los mandas apagar en un tiempo de uS el circuito junto con los transistores conectados al circuito se dañaba y 
la verdad estos circuitos nunca se nos llego a calentar en operacion a pesar de variar la velocidad de un motor hasta 5hp en 440 volts con un voltaje de rectificacion de 600vdc
realmente no es nadamas el circuito tambien involucra el ruteo de pistas proteccion de ruido en el chip hay veces que les va bien al hacer ciertas conexiones en algun circuito perforado pero al momento de cambiar la capacidad del motor es muy comun que aparesca ruido que no existia y ademas de que si no se proteje debidamente el circuito causara la destruccion total de chip que maneja a los transistores asi como los transistores, otra recomendacion que aun no veo comentada es el disparo flotado en la parte alta del arreglo de transitores quiza no aprecies en el digrama del ir2133 o ir2130 pero internamente trae esa coneccion ese en parte es el secreto para poder manejar adecuadamente el disparo de los igbts de cada fase 
aqui te dejo la plicaccion con el ir 2130 este pdf espero que te ayude a despejar las dudas encontradas en el proyecto que realizas

http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-985.pdf

aqui te dejo otra aplicacion en la cual simplifica el circuito con el ir2110 y habla de disparo flotado y modo adecuado que te ayudara a realizar tu proyecto estos circuitos ya los tengo comprobados y funcionan,  espero que esta informacion le sirva a alguien mas como me sirvio a mi en su timpo

saludos y exito 
http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-978.pdf


----------



## turro (Jun 2, 2011)

que haces julito si creo quien creo que sos tengo un par de mejoras para nuestra tesis vieja ya le dijiste a nazur y a elias que lo vamos a terminar nosotros?


----------



## tesla (Abr 11, 2012)

He estado siguiendo el tema pero ya no veo mas comentarios, mientras lo he visto me he animado a empezar a hacer el circuito, pero para empezar conosco del tema pero en cuanto a configuracion de variadores y el tema teorico mas me parece importante conocer el tema mas a fondo (muy aparte del debate entre si es bueno o no por el precio,etc). Me gustaria seguir con el tema pero quisiera saber si ese tema aun esta operativo. Para que puedan darme una mano en cuanto vaya avanzando.
Saludos!


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Abr 11, 2012)

Hola tesla como estas un saludo y si el tema si esta activo lo que pasa que anduve ocupado y no pude seguir comentando y mostrando aparte no había nadie que le interese y no tenia ganas de discutir si es o no lo mismo que un variador de fabrica, y encima es una pregunta que todos conocemos la repuesta, bueno te comento que yo ya lo hice y ahora estoy por hacer unas cuantas mejoras para hacer mas confiable el variador con respecto a protecciones pero en cuanto pueda voy a subir algunos avances.


----------



## tesla (Abr 16, 2012)

Realmente quisiera implementarlo tambien pero no se muy donde empezar, quiero simularlo primero y luego ver que tal. pero si me recomiendas de que forma podria empezar a ver ese asunto me ayudaria, en realidad es como si estuviera en cero. Se algunas cosas pero debe ser como te encontraste cuando empezaste y ahora ya vas a terminar.
saludos!


----------



## juliocesar1983 (Abr 21, 2012)

hola amigo te recomiendo que empieses con la parte de los 555 simulalo y despues anda agregando las demas cosas, y se precavido a la hora de leer el informe por hay muchos datos importante que son cruciales para el funcionamiento del circuito


----------



## yeyin777 (May 21, 2012)

Una ayuda para aquellos que quieran implementar un variador construido en casa. Se puede realizar, pero con el instrumental necesario al efecto, esto es, frecuencímetro, osciloscopio y un buen tester digital. Existen en la red muchos esquemas, pero ninguno está completo y funciona a la primera intención. La recomendación es estudiar detenidamente cada esquema y sacar lo mejor de cada uno pues ninguno te lo da "servido en bandeja". Esto es lo que hice y puede implementar mi variador (ver Variador de Frecuencia, desarrollo en Córdoba,Argentina en YouTube). Presten atención a los componentes, pues vienen cada día de peor calidad. sobre todo los integrados para excitar mosfet alto-bajo. Saludos a todos y cualquier duda a vuestra disposición. Luis.


----------



## tesla (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola Julio, perdona me desconecte por el trabajo, pero ya voy simulando el control, bueno yo tengo una red de 220v trifasica, no se si me sirvan los mismos diodos de potencia para el bloque de rectificacion, y si no habra problema con los condensadores para este caso.
Para el inversor estaba pensando usar mosfet irf840.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 28, 2012)

Amigo, tesla desconozco el consumo de la carga, peeero debes utilizar transistores mucho mas robustos.


----------



## tesla (Jun 28, 2012)

el motor es de 1HP a 3.5A, 220V trifasica. me recomiendas algun mosfet?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 28, 2012)

Amigo normalmente se utilizan transistores bipolares, puedes armar un arreglo darlington utilizando un transistor mosfet como predriver a un transistor bipolar, el cual se conoce como IGBT al mencionado pero optoacoplado.


----------



## tesla (Ago 5, 2012)

Fogonazo, quisiera que me ayudes con algo, como saco la corriente para los diodos de mi rectificador trifasico, tengo una entrada de 220Vac para un motor trifasico, tendria un bus de 300VCC aprox, y entonces ese seria el voltaje para mis condensadores y aun me falta dimensionar la capacitancia de ellos.
Pienso usar mosfets para la etapa inversora.





juliocesar1983 dijo:


> en la primera imagen que subo se ve el puente rectificador trifasico y la parte de la fuente de 15 V y 5 V los capacitores no están montados ya que como dijeron fogonazo y luis bermudez tenemos una tensión de pico de 537 mas o menos si estamos cerca de una SET y los capacitores que yo conseguí son de 4700 uF y 450 V de tensión de aislamiento como necesito 2110 uF ya con dos de estos en serie me alcanza y estoy por sobre del valor de tensión de salida VCC pero tiene que tener en cuenta la la resistencia de ecualización para distribuir bien las las tensiones en los capacitores y por otro lado el pico de corriente que se obtiene cundo se comienza a cargar los capacitores acá recomiendo poner una resistencia de carga o limitadora la cual destues de unos 10 s se la desconecta ya que el capacitor esta listo para entregar potencia a la carga y de esa manera evito dañar los diodos ya que se puede alcanzar corrientes de hasta 600 Amperes en una fraccion de segundo al moneto de la carga.


 
Hola, ya empece a implementar tambien un variador y me estoy guiando de este foro, tengo una duda, como dimensionaste la corriente de tus diodos rectificadores segun la carga?, y sobre los capacitores como dimensionaste la capacidad de los mismos?, para la resistencia de carga o limitadora no depende de cuanta potencia estes entregando al motor? o es q como la primera parte no tiene control no la involucra?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 10, 2012)

En Variadores de frecuencia lo recomendable es colocar un capacitancia de 35 a 40uF por cada amperio a entregar a la salida del inversor, esos son los valores que utilizan los fabricantes de VFD.

Y tesla sigue esta recomendacion: "NO USES MOSFETS EN LA ETAPA INVERSORA", son muy inestables a tensiones por encima de 100 voltios y tienden a generar disparos indeseados por la corrientes parasitas que se pueden llegar a presentar entre drain y source. Asi que usa IGBT; por algo TODOS los fabricantes de variadores usan IGBT.

Y con respecto al valor de los diodos si diseñas el inversor para X corriente usa un rating de 1.5 veces sin olvidar de diseñar un circuito de precarga para mitigar el inrush al momento de que se cargan los condensadores y evitar que se revienten los diodos,


----------



## Jhonn Camacho (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola amigos
He estado leyendo este tema y la verdad me parece muy interesante y a Juliosesar y Tesla les animo a continuar con su proyecto aunque al parecer todos se opongan jejeje.
La verdad es que la única manera de comprender y dominar un tema (como lo debería saber todo buen técnico) es mediante la experimentación, (lo que diferencia a técnicos de ingenieros).
Es cierto que en el mercado existen variadores a muy buen precio y que el pensar en construir uno es un desafío casi utópico…… pero quien puede privarse del placer de saberse capaz de dominar un tema que a los demás realmente les da miedo siquiera averiguar???, (sin importar el costo claro….)
Espero servir de aliento a todo aquel que se proponga emprender proyectos de este tipo
La verdad es que los de la vieja escuela lo hacíamos asi… y no como ahora que el técnico solo se limita a cambiar un dispositivo quemado por uno nuevo sin siquiera darle una mirada ni por curiosidad.
Saludos a toda la comunidad
John


----------



## unmonje (Sep 14, 2012)

Jhonn Camacho dijo:


> Hola amigos
> He estado leyendo este tema y la verdad me parece muy interesante y a Juliosesar y Tesla les animo a continuar con su proyecto aunque al parecer todos se opongan jejeje.
> La verdad es que la única manera de comprender y dominar un tema (como lo debería saber todo buen técnico) es mediante la experimentación, (lo que diferencia a técnicos de ingenieros).
> Es cierto que en el mercado existen variadores a muy buen precio y que el pensar en construir uno es un desafío casi utópico…… pero quien puede privarse del placer de saberse capaz de dominar un tema que a los demás realmente les da miedo siquiera averiguar???, (sin importar el costo claro….)
> ...





Estimado  : No es una cuestiòn de miedo, ni de NO dominar la tecnologia, ni de desalentar ...LA tecnologia se domina,en principio, con el conocimiento teórico mínimo, sobre el asunto en cuestiòn, sin el cual, el colapso esta asegurado y el gasto en dinero tambien....Se trata mas bien de evitarles sin-sabores.Copiar algo y hacerlo bien, no es dominar la tecnologia, lo aseguro ! Millones de seres humanos usan celulares y casi nadie los entiende realmente.  
No digo nada de perder tiempo , porque  eso parece no preocuparles !!!


----------



## Lester Reik (Nov 24, 2013)

Se puede hacer con pic en lenguaje ensamblador y pic 16f877 o 16f873a o 16f84a  cual seria el programa y como seria un esquema simplificado????


----------



## unmonje (Dic 3, 2013)

Lester Reik dijo:


> Se puede hacer con pic en lenguaje ensamblador y pic 16f877 o 16f873a o 16f84a  cual seria el programa y como seria un esquema simplificado????



Se puede, hay algunos de ellos, especialmente construidos para tal fin.( No los que mencionas)
En particular los de la familia 18FXXX. Deberias buscar en la pagina del fabricante los mas adecuados.

La mayor dificultad , no es tanto el programa, sino la electrónica de potencia necesaria para hacer mover el motor, que tiene parametros muy especificos fuera de los cuales, esta explota literalmente. ( doy fé)  

LA parte mas entretenida es escribir el programa !!! asi, que te lo dejo como tarea !!!  :loco:


----------



## Scooter (Dic 4, 2013)

No hay atajos, un variador es un equipo complejo poco simplificable


----------



## sir5ac (Jul 17, 2016)

Buenas tardes Julio, pudo terminar el variador? le funciono?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2016)

sir5ac dijo:


> Buenas tardes Julio, pudo terminar el variador? le funciono?



*@juliocesar1983* no ingresa al Foro desde *04/08/2012*, yo no esperaría una pronta respuesta.


----------



## Norberto (Dic 13, 2016)

Habra sido muy grande la explosion?


----------



## unmonje (Dic 13, 2016)

Norberto dijo:


> Habra sido muy grande la explosion?




Despues de hacer explotar su taller varias veces, entendió que algo cercano a lo cierto, le habiamos dicho por aqui !


----------

